# IAmAudi Visits Portland-Based Renovo Bicycle Company, Manufacturer of New Audi DUO



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Renovo Bicycles, the maker of the new wood-framed Audi Duo Bicycle, just happens to be based in Portland Oregon... the same city where the makers of the IAmAudi Blog are located. Good thing for those interested in learning more about the new Duo. IAmAudi has a behind-the-scenes look at the company and the process involved in building this new Audi two-wheeler. More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

